
Airbnb is looking at investment pitches despite large cash pile and down market - granzymes
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/19/airbnb-is-listening-to-investment-pitches-despite-large-cash.html
======
granzymes
Title modified slightly to cut it down to 80 characters.

Airbnb already has plenty of funds with $3 billion in cash and $1 billion in
credit. The company has raised a total of $4.4 billion so far.

They are/were planning on going public this year, but may end up doing a few
more private rounds.

